# Good source(s) for cheap ink and toner?



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone have suggestions for good, reliable sources for ink and toner for a Canon Pixma MP600 (does NOT take the really common BCI inks, unfortunately) or an HP Laserjet 2100?

I've had fairly good success with non-OEM toner - although the last lot at $44 some odd USD before we moved back to Toronto wasn't such a great deal; I seem to have to take the cartridge out and give it a good shake quite often. It's NOWHERE near empty, but occasionally seems to think it is. Sometimes it would appear that you DO get what you paid (or in this case, didn't pay) for!

Ink for the MP 600 I'm a little more concerned about - I once had 3rd party ink play a role in the death of an Epson 850. I have used them in our Canon i860 without incident though. I generally do NOT use the inkjet printers for printing photos (other than on photo note cards) expecting archival quality or anything - though don't want complete junk/problems either.

Anyone know anything about these guys for instance?

http://www.canadainks.ca/index.asp?id=2530&tgt=showpdts&brand=4

http://exceltoner.ca/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=covh5o494ah6fpvpm3rtro9n81

http://www.cartridgeworld.ca/default.aspx (and how does it work with this operation - do you take your old cartridges to them and then have to come back later for the refilled??) I don't want to refill the current Laserjet toner cartridge since I think the thing is dodgy to begin with!


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

Paddy said:


> Cartridge World USA | World Leader in Printer Cartridge Refilling (and how does it work with this operation - do you take your old cartridges to them and then have to come back later for the refilled??) I don't want to refill the current Laserjet toner cartridge since I think the thing is dodgy to begin with!


Essentially that's what happens for the ink catridge, they just put more ink in it. I have no idea how they would do that for a laser, I'd assume that either the drum roll will be replaced, I would be weary of this.

Printers will always tell you it's running out long before it's actually ready, I had this happen a day ago, the printer refused to print because it was "empty" and reset it and it printer fine.

Here's a line from a study about printers "That's the first problem. Printers routinely report that they are low on ink even when they aren't, and in some cases there are still hundreds of pages worth of ink left. "
[Source: Study: Inkjet printers are filthy, lying thieves]


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I've not had any issues previously with the laser printer's cartridges - sure, you need to shake 'em (gently) when they truly are running out of toner, but this one has been acting badly since it was new. I'd already sent one totally non-functioning cartridge back, which they replaced at no charge despite the fact that I'd actually HAD it for 7 months, but just hadn't had to install it. Anyway, it has made me a little suspicious of deals that appear to be too good to be true, though I'm fully aware that the printer companies make all their money on the ink and toner, not the printers, so the vast discrepancy between the cheapest third-party ink and toner carts and the name-brand is a little artificial and not necessarily completely reflective of quality.

So - anyone had any experience with any of the outfits I linked to above? Any other suggestions?


----------



## 3Dcomplete (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been using blankdvdmedia.com (a Quebec based Canadian company) for my Canon Pixma Inkjet Printer needs for the last 3 years.
Blankdvdmedia.com - DVD Media and accessories . They have free shipping for orders over a certain amount (currently $45), and I've always had the cartriges arrive the next day!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been using Staples house brand ink cartridges in preference to Canons for several years. Usually I save about 10-30% depending on which is on sale. I have never had an issue with leakage or heads clogging.


----------



## EggWhite (Feb 1, 2009)

In the past I have ordered from imperial data Laser printer supplies, fax supplies, printer ribbons, computer media storage for the ink for my Epson 880 and I never had any problems. 

What I found was with Epson ink I could print text on draft and it would come out ok and normal and photo it would look great for images normal would be good and photo would look great. This the stuff from imperial data text was not great on draft but great on normal or photo. Images were fine on normal and great on photo setting.

I have also just ordered toner for a B/W HP laser printer from monoprice and so far it is good. first few pages were so-so, but since then they have been good.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

I have used Atlantic Inkjet for several years (various printers) and have never been disappointed. 

Cheers


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Frankly most of these online outfits price themselves out by charging $8 for delivery.

Not such a big deal if it's a couple of laser cartridges or if you total greater than $75 (free delivery).

But if you're simply looking for one inkjet cartridge, $20 becomes $28.
You might be better off buying it at a kiosk at your local mall.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I get my toner from monoprice when I'm ordering other stuff for projects/work. Shipping is pricey but quality seems fine for my brother laser.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Funny that this thread I started over 2 years ago should pop up again - I just went and bought a bunch of ink for the MP600 and my son's i860 at Staples today. They now carry their own brand for the MP600, which they did not offer in Canada when we first moved back. However, they're not a whole lot cheaper, so perhaps I'll try yahootoners next time. Have you been happy with the quality, theexpert?

(not looking for archival quality photo printing here - that sort of work gets sent to the photo printers!)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Graph compares price of inkjet ink to other liquids Boing Boing


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I get my toner from monoprice when I'm ordering other stuff for projects/work. Shipping is pricey but quality seems fine for my brother laser.


I do the same. I always seem to be needing a cable or adapter of some kind so I throw it in with a toner order. The toner for my HP Laserjet has been very good quality.


----------



## Armin Sachse (Sep 19, 2009)

*Island Ink-Jet*

Just to let everyone know that Island Ink-jet has not closed its doors and is now a national associate program with the same high quality and better processes. under the new management. They only handle class 1 toners and still maintain a walkin on site refill service for ink-jets.


----------



## joeapple (Nov 22, 2011)

*Economyink.ca is a good source*

I have a Canon Pixma inkjet but different model from yours. I get my cartridges at Economyink.ca. They offer price matching so I just sent them a link of a competitor and got it for very cheap.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

This thread just keeps on popping up again...I started it 4.5 years ago!

For the last couple of years I've been using 123 Ink Cartridges Canada - they offer good prices and I've had no issues with their inks or toner. Free shipping on orders over $49.99.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I use excel toner - always get good, prompt service at good prices …


----------

